# Formula E Circuits



## alenpetak11 (Nov 11, 2013)

Thread for Formula E circuits worldwide.

It's very interesting motorsport field.Circuits is about 1.6-3.5km long and host races for Formula E the new FIA single-seater championship. The worlds first fully-electric racing series.
Formula E races is branded as ''ePrix''.

Wikipedia article of explanation about Formula E:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FIA_Formula_E_Championship

Formula e venues in season 2014/2015









Official circuits:

Beijing,China - 3.44km long









Putrajaya,Malaysia - 2.5km long









Punta del Este,Urugay - 2.8km long









Buenos Aires,Argentina - 2.44km long









Miami,USA - 2.1km long









Long Beach,USA - 2.1km long









Monaco - 1.7km long









London,UK - 2.85km long









Berlin Formula ePrix circuit is not presented yet.

Other circuit which is presented but not part of the calendar yet is Copenhagen circuit(2.41km long):


----------



## alenpetak11 (Nov 11, 2013)

Pictures from construction of Putrajaya circuit:

















































































































Pit 3 floor building.Include garages,media centar,kitchen,parc ferme,podium,etc..
































Putrajaya grandstands









Pictures from construction of Punta del Este circuit:








Pitlane
















Pitlane,Paddock area,1. and 2. corner


----------



## Scba (Nov 20, 2004)

The track shapes themself don't look like they'd be conducive to good racing to me, other than London and Uruguay. Beijing in particular, nothing but 90 degree turns and bus stops.


----------



## fidalgo (Mar 10, 2007)

*Formula E to race in Moscow*












> Next June 6 the city of Moscow will host round nine of the inaugural season of FIA Formula E Championship. FIA President Jean Todt, together with Executive Director of the Russian Automobile Federation, Sergey Ivanov, Formula E CEO, Alejandro Agag, and the Chairman of FEH Russia, Valentin Buhtoyarov, have today announced it in a press conference held this morning at the Ararat Park Hyatt Hotel.
> The Moscow ePrix will take place on a 13-turn street circuit adjacent to the Kremlin. It will form round nine of the new series, with the season finale remaining as the London ePrix on June 27, 2015


http://www.fiaformulae.com/en/news/2015/february/formula-e-to-race-in-moscow.aspx


----------



## fidalgo (Mar 10, 2007)

*Circuit unveiled for Formula E DHL Berlin ePrix*












> Organisers of the new all-electric FIA Formula E Championship have today unveiled the circuit layout for the Berlin ePrix on May 23 2015, sponsored by leading logistics company DHL.
> 
> The 17 turn, 2.47km circuit will be built within the 'Apron’ section of the Tempelhof Airport, located in the city-centre. Designed by Rodrigo Nunes, it is the setting for the eighth race in the inaugural Formula E season.
> 
> The announcement was made during a press conference held at the former airport and attended by Formula E CEO Alejandro Agag, CEO of DHL Express Europe John Pearson, Berlin Senator Cornelia Yzer, members of the press, together with the championship’s two German drivers; Daniel Abt (Audi Sport Abt Team) and Nick Heidfeld (Venturi Team). During the event, guests could also view the Formula E race car, as well as enjoy a lap of the circuit in a fully-electric BMW i3 and a hybrid BMW i8 by Daniel and Nick.


http://www.fiaformulae.com/en/news/...-unveiled-for-formula-e-dhl-berlin-eprix.aspx


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Green light for 'double header' London ePrix in Battersea Park

London|19 Feb 15

Following a decision by Wandsworth Council, the London race of the all-electric FIA Formula E Championship has received planning approval to be held within the grounds of Battersea Park. The London ePrix will encompass two separate races – Rounds 10 and 11 – on Saturday 27 and Sunday 28 June, increasing the inaugural calendar by one additional race (see full calendar below).

After many months of planning and following lengthy consultations with all parties, the world’s first fully-electric racing series will host its final two rounds on a specially created 15-turn, 2.92km circuit – designed by FE’s London Event Team together with British architect Simon Gibbons.

Alejandro Agag, CEO of Formula E, said: “Discussions for our London Formula E race have been many months in the planning so we’re delighted to be awarded planning approval by Wandsworth Council. Our thanks must go to all the parties involved for their hardwork and co-operation, especially Mayor Boris Johnson, Wandsworth Council and the various stakeholder groups with interests in the location.

“Having two races in London – the final two of the season – was an option we discussed at length with Wandsworth Council and means that London could well be where the inaugural champion is crowned, making it a fantastic spectacle for the city and a great platform to showcase sustainable mobility and clean energy. We will now begin preparations for bringing urban electric racing to London but of course that means working closely with all parties and local residents’ groups to ensure that we remain sympathetic to all park users.”

Mayor of London, Boris Johnson, said: “Formula E is set to be a superb addition to London’s sporting calendar. The atmosphere will quite literally be electric and Battersea, which is already booming with the buzz of regeneration, will be alive with the excitement that this new, world-class event will no doubt spark.”

Deputy council leader for Wandsworth Council Jonathan Cook added: “This is great news for Battersea and for London. Our great city now has another world-class event to add to its calendar. Formula E is an incredible racing spectacle and a showcase for zero emission electric motoring. This sport is changing attitudes to electric cars and I’m delighted Battersea Park will be the backdrop for the season finale.”

In addition to the Formula E action, spectators will also get to enjoy the championship’s support race – the FE School Series – which sees children from 10 local schools compete in self-assembled electric kit cars around the full-size race track. Organised by UK charity Greenpower, the series aims to inspire young people to develop careers in engineering and sustainability.

British racing driver Sam Bird, who competes for the UK-based Virgin Racing team, said of the circuit layout: "The track is in the beautiful Battersea Park, right next to the River Thames, just across from Chelsea and with some of the most famous features of London’s skyline in the background. The layout itself seems to combine fast straights, a couple of high-speed bends, as well as some challenging chicanes and braking zones. I think the London ePrix spectators will be treated to some close, fast racing with plenty of action and overtaking. The organisers have done a good job with this layout and I can’t wait to race there, in front of my home crowd!"

For the London ePrix, Formula E will utilise MotorSport Vision Racing (MSVR) – the event organising division of MSV – to act as the race meeting organiser.

http://fiaformulae.com/en/news/2015/february/london-formula-e-race-gets-green-light.aspx


----------



## fidalgo (Mar 10, 2007)

*Track layout revealed for Monaco ePrix*












> The 12-turn, 2.76km layout for the race was revealed today. It is a shortened version of the historic circuit of the Principality, which has been hosting motor races since 1929.
> The revised layout uses the same start-finish line and pit complex but rather than continue up the hill to Casino Square the cars will take a sharp turn at Sainte Devote and re-join at the exit of the tunnel. The modified track remains subject to FIA approval and track homologation.


http://www.fiaformulae.com/en/news/2015/march/track-layout-revealed-for-monaco-eprix.aspx


----------



## YingBlanc (May 30, 2010)

Would be more interesting than the previous version with the hairpin starting earlier on. I think the ones I am looking forward to most is Monaco and Berlin.

Also do you think that Surfers Paradise could fit the style of circuits for this season you think? I think it could be an interesting addition. Theoretically =p


----------



## fidalgo (Mar 10, 2007)

*Onboard Lap Of The Monaco Formula E Circuit*


----------



## will101 (Jan 16, 2011)

fidalgo said:


> *Onboard Lap Of The Monaco Formula E Circuit*


I was definitely wrong about Ste. Devote. But none of the advance diagrams had the east hairpin right, except for that last one by fidalgo. And the run between Ste. Devote and the east hairpin could be a good passing spot.


----------



## YingBlanc (May 30, 2010)

So with London coming this weekend, last in this series and a double header, I've already seen quite a few mentions of possible tracks for next season. First off though, Monaco will not be returning next season as I hear as it clashes with the F1 weekend I think they said. 

Otherwise next season I have heard that there are possibilities of Paris, Kazakhstan and Mexico and overall, and Alejandro Agag has said that he has been contacted by 180 cities. The good news is that the amount of circuits next season will increase to 12.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Good finale in London today!

Track quite narrow, but overtakes were possible and after that ridiculous flawed dry/wet qualifying session that screwed some drivers, we ended up with a muddled grid that made for an excellent race. Good crowds by the looks of it too. Might try and get a ticket for next year's.


----------



## Arseniq33 (Apr 16, 2011)

According to our mayor, Montreal is definitely going to have an event. Now, where will it take place? That's another story, since Formula E usually tend to be held in street-circuits, and that it'll probably never happen here.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Can they not keep the F1 circuit open a little longer? Try and slot it around that event in the calendar?


----------



## fidalgo (Mar 10, 2007)

Formula E circuits tend to be under 3km long, so unless circuit Gilles Villneuve, find a bypass somewhere in the middle, I dont see it in the calendar

there is a rumour, next year, e-prix of MOnaco wont be held


----------



## TOON FAN (Apr 28, 2010)

*London ePrix 10/11 Sat 27th June 2015*

I had a brilliant time this weekend at the London ePrix at Battersea Park. Ok, so the track was very narrow and was full of chicanes, but the race action was really good, the cars were very fast when driven with max power and to top it off a brit won the final race. Below are images and video from Saturday's race, Sunday's photos to follow.


----------



## TOON FAN (Apr 28, 2010)

*London ePrix 11/11 Sun 28th June 2015*

Photos and video from the final ePrix of the Formula E season at Battersea Park, London.


----------



## fidalgo (Mar 10, 2007)

*Imola makes shock Formula E race bid*












> The iconic Italian circuit of Imola has thrown its hat into the ring to host a round of the FIA Formula E Championship for season two, which is scheduled to kick off later this year.
> 
> If the bid becomes successful, the Autodromo Internazionale Enzo e Dino Ferrari would become the first non-street track to join the roster for the all-electric single-seater series.
> 
> ...


http://www.motorsport.com/formula-e/news/imola-makes-shock-formula-e-race-bid


----------



## fidalgo (Mar 10, 2007)

Arseniq33 said:


> According to our mayor, Montreal is definitely going to have an event. Now, where will it take place? That's another story, since Formula E usually tend to be held in street-circuits, and that it'll probably never happen here.
> 
> 
> RobH said:
> ...


so I made a proposal on existing roads (except some 50m on a lawn that can easily be asphalted)

its 2.977 kms long


----------



## alenpetak11 (Nov 11, 2013)

This is bad for FE.Formula E must avoid shortener F1 GP circuit.I heard about Imola,this is ridicous plan.Circuit is dull and without any agressive corners.
BTW,this circuit plan is illegal for FE.I recently made updates which made circuit legal for FE:








I make a nice FE test fascility in F1c and i can test any circuit in world with precise times.
In legal version of FE Imola i make time 1:10.127.

L,Equipe france newspaper, is reveal a Paris circuit which is long 1.8km :








I tested it in F1c and make time 1:01.339.
Here is video of my test (i dont know where will be start/finish line):
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLMCEEECYrI


----------



## TOON FAN (Apr 28, 2010)

The provisional 2015-16 Formula E calendar has been released including a final double header in London and around Les Invalides in Paris. A couple of races are still to be confirmed and there is a date in the calendar without a location, although Canada is rumoured.

17th Oct - Beijing, China
7th Nov - Putrajaya, Malaysia
19th Dec - Punta del Este, Uruguay (TBC)
6th Feb - Buenos Aries, Argentina (TBC)
19th Mar - No location confirmed
2nd Apr - Long Beach, USA
23rd Apr - Paris, France
21st May - Berlin, Germany
4th June - Moscow, Russia
TBD - London, UK
TBD - London, UK


----------



## fidalgo (Mar 10, 2007)

*Hong Kong ePrix set to feature on season three calendar*



> Formula E Holdings will propose to the FIA to include the Hong Kong ePrix on the provisional calendar for the 2016-2017 season.
> 
> The Hong Kong ePrix will take place on October 9 2016 subject to FIA track homologation. The 2km circuit will run between Lung Wo Road and the Star Ferry, with cars reaching speeds of up to 225kph (140mph).
> 
> ...


http://www.fiaformulae.com/en/news/...prix-to-feature-on-season-three-calendar.aspx


----------



## anordinarymouse (Sep 29, 2015)

*Pics from Yesterday's Putrajaya Race*


----------



## fidalgo (Mar 10, 2007)

*Mexico City to host round five of 2015-2016 season*



> Mexico City has today been confirmed as the host city for round five of the 2015-2016 FIA Formula E Championship, subject to approval from the FIA World Motor Sport Council meeting in December.
> 
> The Mexico City ePrix will take place on March 12, 2016. The track is approximately 2.14km in length and subject to FIA track homologation. It will use part of the historic Autodromo Hermanos Rodriguez with seating for around 40,000 of the world’s most passionate fans.
> 
> ...


http://www.fiaformulae.com/en/news/...y-to-host-round-five-of-2015-2016-season.aspx


----------



## carnifex2005 (May 12, 2010)

*Switzerland's 50-year racing ban will change with Formula E*

Banned since 1955, Switzerland is finally allowing racing to take place within its borders again.


Authorities began reviewing that policy recently, and consented to permit the electric series to race there. Organizers were targeting an addition to the current season two calendar to hold a race in the southern lakeside city of Lugano near the Italian border. But after finding that the preparations – particularly in preparing the roadways – would take more time than expected, they're reportedly adjusting expectations to seek a race in next season's 2016-17 calendar instead, as was originally expected.

More info in link above.


----------



## will101 (Jan 16, 2011)

carnifex2005 said:


> *Switzerland's 50-year racing ban will change with Formula E*
> 
> Banned since 1955, Switzerland is finally allowing racing to take place within its borders again.
> 
> ...


Great news for racing. One nitpick: it's been 60 years, not 50.


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

fidalgo said:


> Formula E circuits tend to be under 3km long, so unless circuit Gilles Villneuve, find a bypass somewhere in the middle, I dont see it in the calendar
> 
> there is a rumour, next year, e-prix of MOnaco wont be held


Because the historical Grand Prix takes place before the F1 race in 2016, Formula E wont come to Monaco. 
It will in 2017 though.


----------



## ESPImperium (Apr 17, 2013)

Rumor has it, that FE are looking for 2017 to be a 15 date/16 race calendar, shaping up like this:

01] Beijing ePrix, China
02] Putrajaya ePrix, Malaysa
03] Punta del Este ePrix, Uruguay
04] Buenos Aires ePrix, Argentina
05] Mexico City ePrix, Mexico
06] Long Beach ePrix, USA
07] Montreal ePrix, Canada (Circuit Gilles Villeneuve*)
08] Monaco ePrix, Monaco (Alternating with a Paris ePrix on alternative years)
09] Berlin ePrix, Germany
10] Moscow ePrix, Russia
11] Monza ePrix, Italy (Junior Course with a couple of changes**)
12] Track to be Conformed ePrix, Japan
13] Yas Marina ePrix, UAE (At Yas Marina Circuit***)
14/15] London ePrix, United Kingdom

* Track will go straight on at corner Seb Vettel lost the 2011 GP at and then do a Left Right and the do a thing around the Casino and then come out 200/300m before final chicane.

** The track will be amended to have a Chicane 100m before pit entry and then have a chicane on the exit of the corner that comes out of the little section that i.e. between the Pit Exit/Variante Ascari. Rumour has it, this will be so that FE has a low drag track.

*** Track will be shortened, using the GP pit lane, but cut half way along the first back straight and join on from the chicane that separates the back straights, but also has a though road to the pit straight.

FE loves to go to street tracks yes, but there is a need that they will generally be going to some purpose built tracks where there is no Street track.


----------



## alenpetak11 (Nov 11, 2013)

Using Gilles Villeneuve Circuit for FE is impossible because there is plan to host race outside of that circuit.I created two solutions:

1. Circuit in St. Helen's island (2.85km)









2. Circuit in Olympic Park (3.42km)









Both solutions is cool and i have hard times to select favorite but i prefer St. Helen's layout.


----------



## fidalgo (Mar 10, 2007)

ESPImperium said:


> 07] Montreal ePrix, Canada (Circuit Gilles Villeneuve*)
> 
> ---------------------------
> 
> * Track will go straight on at corner Seb Vettel lost the 2011 GP at and then do a Left Right and the do a thing around the Casino and then come out 200/300m before final chicane.


seems like the sketch I made



fidalgo said:


> its 2.977 kms long


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=125289364&postcount=19


----------



## will101 (Jan 16, 2011)

fidalgo said:


> seems like the sketch I made
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=125289364&postcount=19


Not really. Your sketch deviates three corners before the one that ESPImperium described. Vettel went off at the left hander just after the track went under the bridge, to the left and above where it says "Bassin Olympique".


----------



## fidalgo (Mar 10, 2007)

^^ watch again

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h1cXCWzBQh8
at 1:07

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gfi2gDsaa3I


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

fidalgo said:


> ^^ watch again
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h1cXCWzBQh8
> at 1:07
> ...


Without a doubt one of the best races in the history of Formula One. 

Definetly worth the wait. :lol:


----------



## will101 (Jan 16, 2011)

fidalgo said:


> ^^ watch again
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h1cXCWzBQh8
> at 1:07
> ...


Guess I remembered it wrong.


----------



## fidalgo (Mar 10, 2007)

*Track design for Paris ePrix revealed*



> Organisers of the FIA Formula E Championship have today revealed the location and circuit layout for the Paris ePrix.
> Taking place on April 23, the race in Paris is the first European round of the 2015-2016 season and will see fully-electric single-seaters battling it out around the architectural complex of Les Invalides.
> 
> The 1.93km circuit, which remains subject to FIA track homologation, was unveiled in front of a gathering of assorted media, government officials, local authorities and distinguished guests at the Hotel de Ville in Paris.
> ...


http://www.fiaformulae.com/en/news/2016/january/formula-e-ready-to-electrify-the-city-of-light.aspx


----------



## fidalgo (Mar 10, 2007)




----------



## fidalgo (Mar 10, 2007)

*New central location for Berlin ePrix*



> The Berlin ePrix will take place on a new bespoke track in the heart of the German capital on May 21.
> 
> The 2.030km circuit, which remains subject to approval from the Berlin city authorities, and FIA track homologation, will feature 11 turns and wind its way around Strausberger Platz and towards Alexanderplatz with the pitlane on Karl-Marx-Allee. All relevant parties are working hard on the approval of the new location so the event will take place in Berlin in 2016.
> 
> ...


http://www.fiaformulae.com/en/news/2016/february/new-central-location-for-berlin-eprix.aspx


----------



## fidalgo (Mar 10, 2007)

^^


----------



## TOON FAN (Apr 28, 2010)

*Formula E - Round 9 - London - 2nd July 2016*

Photos and video from the first of the double-header season finale races.
I had a great time at Battersea Park, hoping there is another London round next year, hopefully with a better track layout. If not looks like I'll have to go to Monte-Carlo to get my Formula E fix!


----------



## TOON FAN (Apr 28, 2010)

*Formula E - Round 10 - London - 3rd July 2016*

Photos and video from the final round of the 2016 FIA Formula E season in Battersea Park, London.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Saw this today, some info on the preparation work for London's races in July:



> The atmosphere in London will be
> electrifying as the capital’s largest venue
> is transformed into the world’s first partially
> indoor racetrack this summer.
> ...


https://view.joomag.com/exhibition-news-february-2020/0620391001579772363?short


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273175167439642632


----------



## carnifex2005 (May 12, 2010)

*FORMULA E NOW SET TO USE FULL MONACO GP F1 LAYOUT AFTER ALL*

Formula E will use the full Monaco Grand Prix circuit next month after protracted negotiations over precisely which configuration the fourth Monaco E-Prix would be held on were resolved.

The track that will be used for the May 7 race is understood not to feature any route modifications to change the length of the circuit significantly.

It is believed that at one point these were being insisted upon by the FIA to ensure no direct or accurate comparisons could be made with F1.


----------



## carnifex2005 (May 12, 2010)

Formula E is coming to my city, Vancouver in 2022! Can't wait to go.

*Vancouver City Council approves FIA Formula E car race starting in 2022*

_The race circuit — approved by city staff — winds through the Concord Lands, along Pacific Boulevard between Griffiths Way and Quebec Street, and along Quebec Street between Pacific Boulevard and Central Street. Grandstands and other viewing areas will be erected for a capacity for 56,000 spectators. _

Here's the track...










More info in the link above.


----------

